# 2705 wiring



## hd5 (Apr 23, 2009)

My calves pulled the wires off the starter solenoid and the oil pressure sending unit on my 2705 and I am having trouble getting them back.

I have a ITT manual but can't read the colors on the wiring chart and it isn't much help.

I think I have the sending unit right and the large orange wire that goes to the solenoid, But I have a white wire and a blue wire that go to a single spade connecter and I can't find where it goes.

The tractor won't even turn over.
The calves didn't just pull them off they had to mangle them also.....


Thanks


----------



## hd5 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I will answer my own question, in case someone else needs to know.

I finally found the terminal, it is on the backside of the starter solenoid.
Hard to get to.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great! Now you are the Massey expert, boy are you going to be busy. Just kidding, great to hear you got her going.


----------

